# Most photogenic city from the air?



## vigo80 (Oct 19, 2003)

LA, Tokyo, Hong Kong, and Sao Paulo all look good or well impressive in air photos.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Sydney, Rio & Hong Kong.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

North American cities don't look good from the air since they're so spread out with a small downtown area with highrises in the middle. Vancouver looks great with the mountain setting, but the downtown is too small in my opinion. 

Hong Kong looks stunning though...


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

HongKong, Tokyo, Manila


----------



## Hed Kandi (Aug 29, 2004)

i would say several.
1st
Capetown
Vancouver
Hong Kong
Rio

2nd
Shanghai
Chicago
NYC
Sao Paulo
Tokyo


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## Cobucci (Jun 30, 2005)

Rio !!!


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

buenos aires
and come down from your hk trip


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

That's ugly how can you call that photogenic from the air?


----------



## xXMrPinkXx (Aug 11, 2005)

Toronto - Canada


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

staff said:


> North American cities don't look good from the air since they're so spread out with a small downtown area with highrises in the middle. Vancouver looks great with the mountain setting, but the downtown is too small in my opinion.
> 
> Hong Kong looks stunning though...


Well, I don't think downtown Van is too _small_, it's just too short. More height would make it much more impressive.

























But I agree with you about Honk Kong though. In the movie "Tomb Raider: Cradle of Life, the aerial views are absolutely insane. :crazy2: :drool:


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

staff said:


> North American cities don't look good from the air since they're so spread out with a small downtown area with highrises in the middle. Vancouver looks great with the mountain setting, but the downtown is too small in my opinion.
> 
> Hong Kong looks stunning though...


How can you say Vancouver looks small from the air?

I don't see that at all!


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

This is what NYC looked like from the air with the Twins.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

I always found Paris my favourite from the air, ever since I first saw the book "Above Paris". There were several other cities in the series from the same photographer, LA, NY, London etc, but it was Paris that simply blew me away.

After that, London & New York. I find from the air you really need a large central area. Suburbs look a little drab from above, but London, Paris and New York have very extensive central area's which look great. 

Water cities also look pretty good, and so Hong Kong, Sydney, San Francisco and Rio are excellent as well.

And Japanese cities for their pure urban density are amazing as well.

But still, Paris is the one that still blows me away the most. I have every coffee table book published that I have came across with aerial photography on Paris, and can never get bored of them.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Justme said:


> I always found Paris my favourite from the air, ever since I first saw the book "Above Paris". There were several other cities in the series from the same photographer, LA, NY, London etc, but it was Paris that simply blew me away.



I've seen that book....and I went through every single page in awe!


I love that city!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

CrazyCanuck said:


> Courtesy of Skybean


fantastic pic :eek2:


----------



## andrin (Sep 11, 2002)

Location and topography has also a lot to do. Just take a look at most of the cities you have mentioned so far... they look impressive because of their postcard image with high rises in contrast to the nearby ocean, lake, mountain or any other geographycal accident.
IMO the most impressive views are those from Sao Paulo, Buenos Aires and of course Tokyo that just show buildings for miles and miles.
If I have to include the landscape around, then I would pick Seattle.. from the air it looks amazing.


----------



## nazzy (Sep 29, 2003)

Vancouver's downtown is very dense, but I wouldn't say it is "small". The mountains are just so BIG coming straight out of the Pacific, which makes everything look small...


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Justme said:


> I always found Paris my favourite from the air, ever since I first saw the book "Above Paris". There were several other cities in the series from the same photographer, LA, NY, London etc, but it was Paris that simply blew me away.
> 
> After that, London & New York. I find from the air you really need a large central area. Suburbs look a little drab from above, but London, Paris and New York have very extensive central area's which look great.


Oh yeah, I forgot about that. Paris is probably my favourite aerial city too. :cheers:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Justme said:


> I always found Paris my favourite from the air, ever since I first saw the book "Above Paris". There were several other cities in the series from the same photographer, LA, NY, London etc, but it was Paris that simply blew me away.
> 
> 
> Water cities also look pretty good, and so Hong Kong, Sydney, San Francisco and Rio are excellent as well.



I've seen a book in the same series of HK. It's a few years old but the views are incredible.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

[/url]
Sydney descent  by mpeacey, on Flickr

Sydney Aerial Coastline by pablo808, on Flickr


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

^^Sydney is absolutely fantastic. :bow: Btw where did you get the last pic from?


In Europe, I think Bern also looks nice:









source.









source.


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

Venice
Stockolhom
Paris
Rio
Vancouver
San Francisco
Amsterdam
Sydney
Hong Kong


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

I have always been fan of Ålesund, here in Norway from above. A very small city but close to perfect when it comes to natural setting imho. 


Christmas Eve in Ålesund by toffiloff, on Flickr









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/478770









http://www.captainsvoyage-forum.com/showthread.php/53-This-is-Ålesund/page6


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Cancún, Mexico


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

*Prague, Czech Rep.*


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Prague is stunning, as is Cancun.




Galro said:


> I have always been fan of Ålesund, here in Norway from above. A very small city but close to perfect when it comes to natural setting imho.


It was posted in a thread in Ozscrapers, but I believe it's from a Russian website with 360° panorama's of Sydney


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Please stop bumping up all these old city vs city threads.


----------

